# Mini Horse turning grey?



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I noticed his legs have alot of greyish white hair and right now he's bay with two white socks but this is on the black legs I have no idea his age or what his parents were. Is this where they start turning normally at what age does this start to happen? might give me an age range on him I'll get pictures in a bit.


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

When horses start greying out there is no real age every horse starts greying at. All horses are different. Some start sooner than others.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I heard once that if a horse is turning grey, you will begin to see the process begin at any time before the horse turns a year and a half. Although it can be very subtle and hard to see.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok heres some photos' of Brownie....lol may need to change that name.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Grey horses are born an "adult" color, which is a big indication of whether they will grey or not. If he is a foal and is colored bay then he will definitely be greying out as he ages. "True" bay foals will have lighter white hairs where it would normally be black, and shed out to the black points as they age. 

How long have you had him? It's also possibly that he is just shedding through the seasons which for him may mean lighter legs. If there are no "sprinkling" through out his coat this may be the case. Another indication of grey is it will appear as if milk is spilling out on their face, as the head undergoes the first major changes.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

atomic said:


> Grey horses are born an "adult" color, which is a big indication of whether they will grey or not. If he is a foal and is colored bay then he will definitely be greying out as he ages. "True" bay foals will have lighter white hairs where it would normally be black, and shed out to the black points as they age.
> 
> How long have you had him? It's also possibly that he is just shedding through the seasons which for him may mean lighter legs. If there are no "sprinkling" through out his coat this may be the case. Another indication of grey is it will appear as if milk is spilling out on their face, as the head undergoes the first major changes.


I have had him almost a year now his age is unknown I bought him at the stockyards have no info on his past.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Could he possibly be roaning? I don't know anything on the trait. For age, look at his teeth.  If he's three or younger, the front ones will be very short compared to an adult horse.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I dunno he looked identical to one pony he was brought in with at first I thought he was her foal cause he was like glued to her and they looked so much alike I'll look at his teeth tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Could he possibly be roaning? I don't know anything on the trait. For age, look at his teeth.  If he's three or younger, the front ones will be very short compared to an adult horse.


Classic roan wouldn't start below the knees. It could be grey, but it is unusual for there to be no sign of it on the face (those eyes look like they might be goggled, but it could just be the light). My initial thought is sabino roaning, especially since it is so close to a white foot.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Classic roan wouldn't start below the knees. It could be grey, but it is unusual for there to be no sign of it on the face (those eyes look like they might be goggled, but it could just be the light). My initial thought is sabino roaning, especially since it is so close to a white foot.


His eyes are googled and the one leg has no white on it


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Going grey then. As for age, could be anywhere from yearling to three to be honest. Grey can vary a lot.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Going grey then. As for age, could be anywhere from yearling to three to be honest. Grey can vary a lot.



HA so I guess Madison will have to change his name...not to many grey Brownies out there.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You know, we can guess all we want about colors, but without pictures it isn't going to be real accurate...


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> You know, we can guess all we want about colors, but without pictures it isn't going to be real accurate...


Want better than the ones I took?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*facepalm I didn't even realize those were the pics of the horse in question. Can you tell I am fully awake yet? :lol: 

Nothing about those pics makes me think that he is grey. He does not look to have goggles in the picture you posted. Better/full body pics might be of some help.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> *facepalm I didn't even realize those were the pics of the horse in question. Can you tell I am fully awake yet? :lol:
> 
> Nothing about those pics makes me think that he is grey. He does not look to have goggles in the picture you posted. Better/full body pics might be of some help.


I'll do that have to wait on Madison to come home when I take pics for some reason they come to me and I cant get a good enough shot the last pics were fun because I had 3 horses a mule foal and him trying for kisses as I bent to take those leg shots.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Are there any white hairs sprinkled throughout his coat? Or on his face?

I have a bay-going-gray foal that it is really hard to tell in pictures he was going gray (at least until his face got more white on it) because those individual white hairs don't show up in pictures. (Your leg pictures are great, by the way, those do look like white hairs).

What about when you part his tail, near the tail bone. Any white hairs in his tail? 

Those where the first really evident places on my foal- stray sprinkled white hairs, especially on the face (but no goggles oddly enough) and white coming in at the end of his tail bone.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Are there any white hairs sprinkled throughout his coat? Or on his face?
> 
> I have a bay-going-gray foal that it is really hard to tell in pictures he was going gray (at least until his face got more white on it) because those individual white hairs don't show up in pictures. (Your leg pictures are great, by the way, those do look like white hairs).
> 
> ...


I noticed some white colored hairs on his belly the tip of his muzzle has some the stuff on the legs is recent and there arent any scars or injuries there I'll look him over later.


----------

